# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Revista  politiko-kombetare "SHENJA"

## ~Geri~

http://revistashenja.com/


http://revistashenja.com/PDFFORMAT/Shenja01.pdf
http://revistashenja.com/PDFFORMAT/Shenja00.pdf
http://revistashenja.com/PDFFORMAT/Shenja02.pdf

----------


## ~Geri~

Numri i ri

----------


## ~Geri~

Shpërndahuni, po na numërojnë!


Teksa në Shqipëri, opinioni publik është përfshirë prej kohësh në polemika për deklarimin fetar dhe etnik në regjistrimin e popullsisë, i njëjti debat ka përfshirë tashmë Kosovën. Komunitetet fetare si dhe aktorë të ndryshëm të jetës publike kanë shprehur shqetësimet e tyre mbi mundësitë e fabrikimit manipulativ të rezultateve, të cilat do të mund të përdoren në mënyrë të pashëndetshme nga grupe të ndyshme shoqërore. Të dhëna të tilla krijojnë mundësitë për të debate të pafrytshme mbi lojëra shifrash, të cilat ne ballkanasit i ushtrojmë prej kohësh, që prej krijimit të kombeve tona.

Që prej fillimit të përpjekjeve për copëtimin e Perandorisë Osmane, statistikat etnike dhe fetare, të ofruara nga kancelari të ndryshme, kanë variuar në përmasa kontrastuale, në varësi të interesave politike të përfshira në rajon. Lufta për numrat ka qenë një prej betejave më të preferuara të qarqeve intelektuale e politike nacionaliste ballkanike, të cilat kanë ndërtuar legjitimitetin e veprimtarisë së tyre të mbrapshtë që ka shërbyer për të ndezur konflikte të parreshtura, pikërisht mbi ftohtësinë dehumanizuese shifrave. Statistikat në rajon asnjëherë nuk janë konstatuar objektivisht nga realiteti, por gjithmonë janë prodhuar politikisht, në funksion të interesave dhe orekseve etnike e territoriale. Mund të thuhet se, beteja për shifrat, për prodhimin e tyre, është zhvilluar në dy mënyra: ose nëpërmjet fabrikimit të tyre duke nxjerrë të dhëna të manipuluara, ose nëpërmjet veprimtarisë genocidale dhe spastrimeve etike, që janë përpjekur ta krijojnë mjedisin etnik të munguar, gjë që ka rezultuar me një kosto të tragjike mbi jetët dhe fatet e njerëzve, por edhe mbi destabilitetin që vazhdon të qendrojë pezull mbi qiellin ballkanik.

Beteja e numrave

Aktualisht duket se ky sport vazhdon të jetë tërheqës për shumë aktorë politikë e grupe lobingjesh diplomatike, gjë që tregon se kjo mendësi ende nuk është shkulur prej trurit të mpirë të popujve të këtij rajoni. Grekët vazhdojnë të interesohen për këto shifra në Shqipëri, duke këmbëngulur se ky regjistrim do ta afrojë Shqipërinë me standardet europiane, ndonëse këto standarde i lenë vetë pa plotësuar. Ata madje, nuk kanë ngurruar ti kërkojnë këto pakica edhe ne botën e të vdekurve, duke fabrikuar në jug të vendit varreza dëshmorësh imagjinarë me eshtra të konvertuara shqiptarësh. Nga ana tjetër, serbët e maqedonasit po synojnë të krijojnë pakica rishtazi, duke rekrutuar etnikisht, boshnjakë e vllahë. E njëjta gjë, po ndodh edhe në Kosovë, ku grupe të shumta etnishë përpiqen të fryjnë përqindjet e tyre, për tu mbajtur me paterica në mënyrë që të mund të justifikojnë vetveten, në një shtet që, teksa është shpallur paraprakisht multietnik, mbetet tash të prodhojë etnitë. Natyrisht, gjitkush e kupton se, në kushte të tilla, regjistrimi i etnisë dhe fesë nuk është një pune e mençur.

Në lidhje me fenë në Kosovë, në një kohë kur ka një diskutim të gjerë mbi aktivitetin e misionarëve të shumtë të cilët përfitojnë nga gjendja, në kushtet e një tranzicioni kulturor, për të krijuar komunitetet e tyre, qeveria mendon se politikat mund ti orjentojë nëpërmjet statistikave mbi fetë. Në vend që të mendojë për të zgjidhur problemet duke stimuluar dhe promovuar dialogun ndërmjet komuniteteve etnike dhe fetare, duke garantuar hapësirën publike dhe atë të të drejtave për këto komunitete, qeveria vendos të hartojë statistika që shërbejnë vetëm si armë për të përforcuar sherrnajën midis tyre.

Pasojat e këtij angazhimi të pamenduar mund të merren me mend. Që tani, mund të themi se vendimi për një rregjistrim të tillë ka dhënë shenjat e para të lëvizjeve në kampe të ndryshme etniko-fetare. Kjo duket në angazhimet e komuniteteve të ndryshme për të paraqitur interpretime paraprake te rezultateve të mundshme, por edhe për të bërë sadopak fushatë në funksion rezultateve më të favorshme. 

Në Kosovë regjistrimi ka ngjallur shqetësim tek një sërë grupesh sociale. Që herët, grupe të ndryshme etnike e fetare kanë ofruar pretendime të hamendësuara statistikore. Gazetat nuk kanë ngurruar të flasin as për konvertime masive fetare në fenë e të parëve apo në konfeksione të ndryshme të ardhura nga aktivitete të shumta misionarësh. Pas reagimit të komunitetit protestant në Kosovë (të cilët shqetësohen në thelb se shifrat mund të mos jenë favorizuese për ta), Forumi Musliman i Kosovës reagoi gjithashtu kundra një pike në pyetësorin që do të regjistrojë popullsinë. Reagimi nuk ishte kundër regjistrimit fetar në tërësi, por kundër opsionit për ta lënë pa përgjigjie pyetjen përkatëse mbi besimin, gjë që tek ata sjell shqetësimin se shumë njerëz, duke refuzuar të prononcohen, do të krijojnë mundësi për interpretime abuzive që do të mundohen ta paraqesin realitetin fetar si një proces rrudhjeje për komunitetin më të madh fetar në vend. Për këtë arsye FMK-ja detyrohet tu bëjë thirrje njerëzve që të mos abstenojnë në përgjigje, por të deklarohen pa frikë për fenë e tyre. Pa i vënë faj FMK-së, e cila është e detyruar të menaxhojë një realitet që nuk e ka prodhuar vetë, ky reagim mbetet i sforcuar. Ai synon më tepër të zbusë sa më shumë kostot e një pune të mbrapshtë që në nisje. FMK po përpiqet ti motivojë njerëzit të deklarohen pa hezitim për fenë e tyre, ndërkohë që e udhës do të ishte që njerëzit të mos kishin nevojë të përgjigjen për këtë.

Ajo që do të duhet të sqarohej nga ata që ndërmarrin iniciativa të tilla janë dobitë që do të kenë shqiptarët nga këto regjistrime, gjë që deri më tani nuk shohim ta bëjnë. Qeveritë e vendeve tona duhet të na sqarojnë nëse kanë gati programe apo politika zhvilluese mbi komunitetet etnike e fetare, për të cilat janë të detyruar të kenë statistika të sakta që të mund ti vënë në zbatim. Do të ishte e udhës të njiheshim me projekte të tilla, për të cilat regjistrimi i fesë dhe etnisë bëhet i nevojshëm, në mënyrë që të mund të kuptojmë dobitë që ka kjo nismë. Por me sa duket, e vetmja gjë që do të sjellë ky regjistrim, është gara idiote e grupeve të ndryshme sociale që i bazojnë angazhimet e tyre mbi principe të tilla dominimi, që i bëjnë ti shohin fitoret e tyre vetëm si humbje të kundërshtarëve. Mungesa e paraqitjes së projekteve të tilla, të bën të mendosh se qeveritë e vendeve tona nuk kanë asnjë motiv administrativ në këtë regjistrim, gjë që do thotë se ai do të shërbejë vetëm për të pompuar spektaklin shterpë të rivalitetit ndërmjet grupeve të ndryshme fetare dhe etnike.

Shqipëria e re nga eksperimentet e vjetra

Në filmin Dimri i fundit, një prej produkteve tipike të një kinematografie intoksikuese, siç ishte ajo e Kino-laboratorit propagandistik Shqipëria e re, ka një batutë që mund ti shkojë në mënyrë të përpiktë si slogan kësaj dialektike shifrash që zhvillohet sot në trevat shqitpare. Një tufë grash të një fshati malor, synojnë të çajnë rrethimin gjerman, për të kaluar disa gra partizane të veshura si fshatare, të cilat i kishin strehuar në fshat për tu mjekuar. Për të realizuar këtë, gratë kishin improvizuar një ekskursion të përbashkët në pyll, kinse po shkonin për të prerë dru, nga ku do të mund edhe të kalonin barrierën gjermane për të bërë të mundur që të rikthenin vajzat partizane në çetë. Por rrugës ndeshen me survejimin e vazhdueshëm të gjermanëve, të cilët i mbajnë gjatë gjithë kohës në vëmendje. Në një moment, kur dukej se situata po bëhej kritike dhe gjermanët po përpiqeshin të konstatonin nëse numri i grave në kthim ishte i barabartë me atë në nisje, një prej personazheve u bën thirrje të tjerave: Shpërndahuni se po na numërojnë!

Ndoshta e vetmja gjë për të cilën mund të ketë ndonjë vlerë sot kinematografia socio-realiste shqiptare, është mundësia për të gjetur batuta që mund të përthyejnë në mënyrë komike metaforën groteske të realitetit të sotëm. Jo më kot ky realitet i përgjigjet mekanizmit propagandistik të ushtruar për 50 vite me rradhe nga ideologjia zyrtare. Ka një lidhje gjenetike ndërmjet shqiptarit të ri sot, dhe atij të projektuar nga regjizura komuniste gjatë atyre viteve. Thirrjet e grupeve të ndryshme etnike dhe fetare për tu shpërndarë gjatë regjistrimit të popullsisë, gjejnë shpirtin e tyre binjak në epruvetat laboratorike të dikurshme të njeriut të ri, atëherë ende nën vëmendjen eskperimentale te ideologjisë zyrtare. Ajo që duket se po ndodh tashmë, është ndërrimi i ideologjive që po trashëgojnë këtë eksperimet dehumanizimi, duke bërë që njeriu i ri të kalojë nga fabrikat e dikurshme jorentabël të konunizmit në një mori kuzhinash të reja, që ofrojnë, secila për hesap të vet, recetat e tyre dietike për prodhimin artificial të shqiptarit të së nesërmes. Si rrjedhim, kjo është edhe arsyeja përse realiteti shqiptar është sot një çorbë e tillë të cilën në fakt nuk dihet sesa do të na duhet për ta vjellë.





Botuar ne Revisten Shenja

----------

